# Please recommend an iPhone tripod for making videos



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

Hello. Can someone recommend a stand or tripod that I can use to make videos. The videos are mainly of myself from my desk, but perhaps a special iPhone adapter and a camera tripod would be the way to go. Suggestions?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I've been searching for something like this myself and am considering this:

iStabilizer Smartphone Flexible Leg Tripod - MaagTech Unique Technology


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I was looking for a good iPhone tripod.
I saw this one before but did not want to import it or go searching.

Thanks for the question Pat and thanks for the link SINC, I went ahead and purchased it. :greedy: Painless.

And I let them know I heard it here on ehMac.ca.

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

[never mind, found it]


----------



## RobotGuy (Feb 28, 2010)

Gorilla Pod, they sell them at BB, possibly FS as well. Great for wrapping around trees, table legs, etc.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

SINC said:


> I've been searching for something like this myself and am considering this:
> 
> iStabilizer Smartphone Flexible Leg Tripod - MaagTech Unique Technology


I have one of these, I won it in a photo contest on Facebook,
Works great, Even with my Otterbox iPhone case on my iPhone 4.

Also it has those bendy wrap around legs just like the GorillaPod.


----------



## RobotGuy (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow, other than the name it looks identical to GorillaPod. Guess the test would be to buy both and see which one holds up the most weight.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Received the "iStabilizer" today. :clap:
Am going to test it out tonight with some time-lapse movies.

The top seems to clap the iphone very well, spring loaded.
At this point, with the top section I can put it on any camera tripod.
With the added wrapping function of the grabbing legs it has more possibilities.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

You might want to consider this:http://www.vistek.com/store/ProVide...otography-cinema-pico-flex-dolly-kit-arm.aspx as it gives you more flexibility.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Oakbridge said:


> You might want to consider this:Photography and Cinema Pico Flex Dolly Kit with Arm Camcorder Support Systems PFD KIT - Vistek Canada Product Detail as it gives you more flexibility.


very interesting!


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

I'm looking for the same. I have several tripods including a Gorillapod. Is there a clip for the iPhone that would allow it to be screwed onto a standard camera tripod mount?


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Oakbridge said:


> You might want to consider this:Photography and Cinema Pico Flex Dolly Kit with Arm Camcorder Support Systems PFD KIT - Vistek Canada Product Detail as it gives you more flexibility.





keebler27 said:


> very interesting!


I thought the same thing. What many people don't realize is that using a tripod can be very limited. With the right setup, this little 'dolly' will give you the best of both worlds and it comes with a clip to hold an iPhone. 

Of course there are other accessories available.


----------



## Treef (Mar 19, 2008)

hhk said:


> I'm looking for the same. I have several tripods including a Gorillapod. Is there a clip for the iPhone that would allow it to be screwed onto a standard camera tripod mount?


I have this clip and it's great! Doesn't work with a case though, obviously.
Studio Neat — Glif Options


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

anyone seen any portable hand held weighted balanced iPhone stand? to be able to move with the iPhone and create smooth videos?


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

20DDan said:


> anyone seen any portable hand held weighted balanced iPhone stand? to be able to move with the iPhone and create smooth videos?


for 199 you can get a smoothie:

Steadicam Smoothee

for 99$ there is the iStabilizer:

iStabilizer Smartphone Video Stabilizer - MaagTech Unique Technology


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

This video shows how "zkittyz" films her drawing videos. 

How I Set Up my Camera - YouTube

I realize it's not what the OP was looking for, but for anyone wanting to video how-tos of fiddley close-up work, it looks like the perfect setup.


----------



## macadilly (Feb 5, 2012)

*stability is key*

istabilizer is amazing!


----------

